# What are your favorite can openers?



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I used a "smooth edge" can opener for the first time. Pretty cool, although I'm not sure how durable the tool was. Good idea, tho, and I'm sure there are some better models out there.

What's your preferred can opening tool? I have two cheaper swing-away types... would be good to have a few more... especially if they're better quality. A simple search pulled up several models. I'll be working through them.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I use a smooth edge one that is also portable and battery operated. It's wonderful! I just push the bottom and walk away as it "walks" around the can and stops when it's done. I think it's available at most stores for about $15.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Good Cook brand safety can opener for general use plus one in food stores. P-51 GI can openers here and there among stores. Three Swiss Army knives with can openers.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the Rosle can opener. I've had mine for years.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I only use manual can-openers - none of the electric ones. I have several (in house, in camping supplies) and they are all very similar - solid construction with easy-grip handles.


----------



## 91004 (Dec 2, 2008)

Best Can Opener.... P-38 or its big brother the P-51... I've had mine on the keychain for about 20 years. Its always there when I need it and it has never failed me once.

Available online at index

Please note that I highly recommend this company and their products. Decent prices and have a great friendly staff.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yup.P-38.....hands down!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

those are pretty awesome... especially for less than a buck


----------



## 91004 (Dec 2, 2008)

91004 said:


> Best Can Opener.... P-38 or its big brother the P-51... I've had mine on the keychain for about 20 years. Its always there when I need it and it has never failed me once.
> 
> Available online at index
> 
> Please note that I highly recommend this company and their products. Decent prices and have a great friendly staff.


I guess I didn't place the direct link in.. I'm sorry... Here is the page to the direct link: Military Can Opener P-38 & P-51


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the Swiss Army knife type can openers, but prefer a squeeze and hacd crank type. Make sure it is all metal though, some of them have a little plastic bushing on the cutter gear, they are junk. That type also bends the end when you use the triangle end to open a can of liquid to pour. I had to use pliers to bend it back to unstop the hand crank. Spend the extra $ and cet the all metal kind. I usually find stuff like this at garage sales for .25c.


----------



## dnsnthegrdn (Jun 29, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I only use manual can-openers - none of the electric ones. I have several (in house, in camping supplies) and they are all very similar - solid construction with easy-grip handles.


Have to agree there. Only manual for me. In my experience the cheaper the can opener the longer it will work. They don't start slipping like the others. Keep one in my camping backbag, which is also my BOB. And have a few with my supplies. Going to stock up on them for barter or charity. A good ol' can opener can mean life or death for someone out there.


----------

